# Electric KitchenAid Range - 2 Burners out - 2 different fixes.



## Don2222 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello

Both front burners are out. *Anyone have this problem and get it fixed? How much did it cost you?*
Elements are approx $125.00 Each!
The left front dual burner is dead and the right front single burner, the burner LED flickers and goes out when turning knob!

Well, time to fix!

After removing a few screws and 1st unplugging the stove, the LF element was easy to unclip. Then the bottom clips had to be removed and screwed into the new element. Done

The RF single element is 8", I found that this model was made with 2 different series Stainless Steel not counting the other models! In the other series the RF single element burner is 9" just to be confusing!

Kitchen Aid Stove
Model #s for stainless steel
KESK901SSS000 or KESK901SSS002

Anyways, the burner #s for our stove.
RF single element (Coils are further apart)
8523696

LF Dual Element (Coils are closer together) see pics
4453909

So replacing the LF dual burner fixed that burner.

However replacing the right front burner which was pretty worn did not fix the problem!
The fact that the burner light flicked when turning the knobe indicates a poor connection! But where?

Pulling the LF element control out and uncliping the wires made the problem quite visible!
So I just took the brass cleaning brush I use for pellet stove auger bushings and cleaned the one very corroded spade lug on the back of the burner control! Bingo

Put everything back and they all work!

See pics

Pic 1 - Range
Pic 2 - Back of Controls
Pic 3 - New Element Top
Pic 4 - New Element Back
Pic 5 - All elements
Pic 6 - Top of RF Burner Control
Pic 7 - Back of RF Burner Control showing corroded terminal. See Red Arrow
Pic 8 - Cleaning Back of RF Burner Control
Pic 9 - Light is on constant and Burner works!

Click pic to Enlarge


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 26, 2014)

I had that happen. Got online and ordered a new one delivered from Home Depot. Two days and six hundred dollars later. Problem fixed.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I had that happen. Got online and ordered a new one delivered from Home Depot. Two days and six hundred dollars later. Problem fixed.



Six Hundred? Did you buy a new stove?
Our stove has the warming draw to keep the rest of the Pizza warm and sold for $1599.00


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 26, 2014)

$1,599 for a range is nuts.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> $1,599 for a range is nuts.



Not for a Kitchen Aid.  Some people pay more for their gas grills too..
Just like a Harman Stove, They are quality built!
New one simialr to ours is now $2249.99 
http://www.searsoutlet.com/30-Slide-In-Electric-Range-with-Warming-Drawer/d/product_details.jsp?stxt=electric kitchen aid warmiing draw&md=srh_md&pn=1&ps=25&pid=5233&cid=430&mode=seeAll&itemSelectionType=all


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 26, 2014)

Totally nuts. The builder grade one that came with this house lasted 28 years until I set it on fire.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Totally nuts. The builder grade one that came with this house lasted 28 years until I set it on fire.



Nowadays a high quality stove like that costs alot more?


----------



## Highbeam (May 5, 2014)

I only think it is totally nuts when there is no cheaper option. My coworker just paid 1800$ for a whirlpool standard level washer and dryer set. These things last only 5-8 years. You want to buy a fancy oven like a viking, or a fancy BBQ like a weber, then you can certainly find a place to spend double but be sure that you are getting something for that. So long as there are cheaper options I accept that there will be top tier options.

How do you know when a burner is "worn out" on one of these glass top ranges. Other than the thing no longer lighting up.


----------



## Don2222 (May 5, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> How do you know when a burner is "worn out" on one of these glass top ranges. Other than the thing no longer lighting up.



Yes it slowly died and them stopped lighting up completely. The burner that had a bad control connection just had the burner light flicker.


----------

